# Solved: how do i add sound to my website?



## justfei (Mar 15, 2005)

hey

im still a newbie to web designing and stuff. i was just wondering is it possible to upload an mp3 (or other file types) to my website and have a small media player (something like websites on myspace.com have) except that i don't stream the file but it runs off my own website instead?

how do i do this? if anyone has like a guide to doing this it will be so helpful, thanks so much.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Something like this?



> filename.extension*


Replace filename.extension with the path for the file you want to play. Under width and height put the sizes you want the media player to be. You can use percentages(how much of the page it will take up, such as 50% for half) or pixels(such as 5px). Place it in the website code where you want it to be, such as between two sections of text.


----------



## justfei (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks. but so does this mean that the file would be run from my computer or the website? :S

cos if its from the website, this means that there has to be like some storage area for it to be located right?

how does it work?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets say I have an mp3 file stored on my sites webserver, and I wish to make a media player to play it. I would put something like this.



> http://k-pages.hostrocket.com/music/song.mp3


If the html file I was putting the code in is also in the /music folder, then I could simply use the path song.mp3. To run it from your computer, you must have a home server set up, with a program like ISS or Apache.


----------



## justfei (Mar 15, 2005)

how do i make the player hidden and it autoplays?

is there a coding for it?

thanks!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Something along these lines...



> <bgsound src="">


The path goes inside the "". Be warned that some users turn this option off for their browser, and that it annoys many others. It will start playing once the page loads.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Don't do the <bgsound src"">. It is annoying to even yourself after awhile. Use the  tag. That way you can turn it off if you don';t want to hear it. Also don't use the "loop="" tag. Once is enough.


----------



## justfei (Mar 15, 2005)

oh okay. good idea.

thanks : )


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Yup. If you want the same sort of effect, you might just put the player at the very bottom of the page or something.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Go to this site http://www.inhisimageministries.org/radio.html view my source coding ................


----------

